# Free Umbrellas



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

So I was at the dollar store a couple of weeks ago and saw they had umbrellas so I picked up a dozen of them . I put a couple in each of my cars . My thought was I'd give them out to Lux, Select or Premier riders if it was raining . It took awhile to give away my first one but here was my experience on it so far 

First give away : Uber Select couple picking up at Denver Airport and taking to a hotel downtown I over heard them talking about how they would need to buy an umbrella or poncho for a concert they were going to later that night . As I was unloading their luggage I casually handed them the $1 umbrella and said I over heard them needing one so here ya go. They handed me a $20 and then tipped $5 in app

Second give away : Lyft Lux ride 2 girls and a guy As I was dropping them off at a local event while raining I handed them the umbrella the guy gave me $10 cash and then the girl who ordered tipped $10 in app 

Had an opportunity to give one out to an UberXL group that I dropped off at an event with rain but just didn't get the good tipper vibe

So far that's it but pretty happy with the return, I've been doing this for over 2.5 years and have never been big on amenities I offer a charger for premium rides , and when a turo customer leaves bottles of waters (which happens a lot, they also always leave beers I keep those lol) I'll leave them in my car and give them away but the Umbrella thing for premium pax seems to be working out well. I've already more than paid the $12 I spent on the umbrellas with $45 in tips so if I give away another 10 and don't get a tip I've still come close to tripling my investment .... Just thought I'd share the odd ball giveaway .


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Now it's summer time so they can use them for shade


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

In California we give free handguns to the passengers.


----------

